# Something a little different



## smokeaholic502 (Dec 9, 2017)

I know this is a meat smoking forum but lately I've been wanting to do a crawfish boil. Is there anyone on here that does crawfish boils and can give me advise? What to use, whats a good/not to expensive boiler?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2017)

Don’t need anything special. A turkey fryer or propane burner and good stock pot. You can get. A turkey fryer set up for under $40 this time of year. It would have everything you need. 

As for the boil I like to add a good kielbasa cut into 3” hunks. Potatoes, corn on the cob (halved). Usually use a store bought boil mix. 

If live Make sure and soak your crayfish in salt water and rinse well before adding to the boil. This will help purge them .

Start everything boiling when taters are tender add crayfish. They don’t take long. Drain and then dump on table and go to town!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 9, 2017)

I do low country boils occasionally and use mudbugs  instead of shrimp.Case is right about purging them.When I catch'em I throw them in a bucket of water.When I get back to the house I put them in fresh well water for a day to purge (let them poop) and they're ready.


----------

